# Where did you get your bowls from?



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

I accidently dropped one of zeph's bowls last night and broke it :c Went to the pet store this morning, they didn't have the one to match the other. As stupid as it may or may not sound I want them to be matching. And they didn't have any I think that I would buy a new set haha. So where did you get yours? Any good sites to look at maybe?


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Dollarama :lol:


----------



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha I totally should have thought about that D: I live like right across the road from one too.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Totally check it out, any dollar store for that matter, they have some really cut things, as long as they're the right type, like not tippable (is that a word?) then you're all good I say


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I got mine from Marshalls <3 They're cute pink zebra ones


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I got this really nice kidney-bean shaped bowl at a local pet store by me, but I saw that Petco has them now too (in the reptile & amphibian area). I use this bowl for Milly's water - I put it in a corner of her cage and there is literally no way she can tip it over.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I just use small ceramic dishes from Pet Valu. They're meant for a cat or small dog I think, but Norman doesn't know the difference. It's low to the ground, he can easily reach it, and it holds noms, so he's happy.


----------

